
Taiwan President Ma Ying-Jeou to Meet Chinese President Xi Jinping in Singapore - guai898
http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/taiwan-president-ma-ying-jeou-to-meet-mainland-counterpart-xi-jinping-in-singapore
======
guai898
This is big. It can be a game changer for politic in Asia

